

The Shared Suffering Hypothesis, or setting things up the way everyone else does - johns
http://miksovsky.blogs.com/flowstate/2008/05/maximizing-the.html

======
ivank
Corollary: how "different" you can be depends on how quickly you can isolate a
problem in an unfamiliar system.

------
jhancock
nice post!! I find I use this rational lots when choosing/working with open
source libraries and frameworks. There are always ways I would like to do it
different. But "going with the flow" gets the job done faster.

